# My Sweet Blueberry is Gone



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My gentle, sweet Blueberry died of FIP. I can't express what a loving cat he was. I tried everything I could to save him, and hoped for a miracle, but FIP is deadly. He had napped with me that afternoon, but everything was a struggle and I knew it was time for him to go to the vet. Unfortunately he died before we could get him there.  

He wanted to be with me all the time, and I used to tell people he wanted to be attached to me surgically! And he was so sweet with the kittens when I was breeding my Siamese queen, Precious. He would pick up a kitten like a mother cat, and carry it to the couch when I lay down. And he bathed and cuddled with them and Precious (bridge kitty). They bonded so very strongly. Now my two sweethearts are together with the angels. 

I am so grateful that God trusted me with Blueberry. It's so hard for me to lose him. The house seems empty, and Nina seems to be lost. Rest in peace, Blueberry, and purr for the angels. I'm sure I will see you again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Jeanie. You're the person with the comforting words for everyone else, I wish I could be as eloquent right now for you.  

atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Please accept my deepest sympathies over the loss of your Blueberry._


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, Jeanie...I'm so sorry. I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. Your love for Blueberry comes through in your words. God is holding your precious Blueberry in His arms right now. atback


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jeanie

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Jeanie, thank you for looking after this special kitty..I am sure he couldn't have had a better life. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Jeanie, Blueberry sounds like such a special cat. I'm so sorry he is gone. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life and he always knew he was loved. Rest in peace sweet Blueberry.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry jeanie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie... tears wont stop coming because of the news of your sweet Blueberry's passing. I hope the empty spot in your heart soon will be filled with a memories of this wonderful little beings life with you and heal your pain. 

Jeanie you always have a kind word, helpful information, possitive attitude for everyone here. I hope you will feel all the good energy and prayers coming your way to comfort you in this sad time from all of us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

To all--I'm so grateful for your comforting thoughts. He was a special boy, and your kindness touches my heart.

Merry, you have been such an angel, so helpful and supportive during Blueberry's illness. We knew the inevitable would happen, but your ideas and support made his last days much more comfortable.

God bless you all for caring.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Jeanie, I am so sorry. Blueberry could not have had a better Mom than you, and I have no doubt that h will be watching over you now.

I wish I could take your pain away.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP Blueberry.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so, so, so very sorry to hear about Blueberry. He was such a very special little boy, just as you are special for having given him so much.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh Jeannie I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Blueberry was such a special cat.

seashell


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Take joy in the fact that in his life,he knew love. You were meant to have him.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Jeanie...so sorry...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, Jeanie, I'm so sorry for your loss. There are no words... (((BIG, BIG HUGS)))









atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you so much. God bless.


----------

